# Pine Tar Soap



## Dorit

I once bought a bar of Pine Tar soap at an art market and loved it. Now that I've started making soap I would try to make some myself. Does anyone have a recipe they are willing to share for home use?


----------



## MF-Alpines

I won't give you my recipe because I really wasn't happy with it at all (not because I won't share). I only had the CO at 20% and I'd up that if I ever make it again and I'd probably add some castor, as well. 

I read somewhere, maybe on The Dish, to not add more than 20% of your oils. I added it at 14.5% because that incorporated the whole can. That part I would do again. I did heat it some so that it would mix in with the oils good.

It really stinks!! Good luck!


----------



## Anita Martin

What does the pine tar do in soap? I've always heard about pine tar soap but wasn't sure what condition a person would use it for?


----------



## hsmomof4

Psoriasis. But you have to be careful because it can cross over into the "drug" category as far as regulations go.


----------



## MF-Alpines

hsmomof4 said:


> Psoriasis. But you have to be careful because it can cross over into the "drug" category as far as regulations go.


Yes, I've heard that. I make no claims and just call it "Pine Tar". I've had a few requests. When people ask me about it (or any other soap for that matter) I sometimes will say it is "purported" to do.......whether it does or not. That's as far as I go.


----------



## hsmomof4

Per the FDA, it doesn't even matter what "you" say about it.



> How does the law define a drug?
> 
> The FD&C Act defines drugs, in part, by their intended use, as "articles intended for use in the diagnosis, cure, mitigation, treatment, or prevention of disease" and "articles (other than food) intended to affect the structure or any function of the body of man or other animals" [FD&C Act, sec. 201(g)(1)].


Paired with this:



> How is a product's intended use established?
> 
> Intended use may be established in a number of ways. Among them are:
> 
> Claims stated on the product labeling, in advertising, on the Internet, or in other promotional materials. Certain claims may cause a product to be considered a drug, even if the product is marketed as if it were a cosmetic. Such claims establish the product as a drug because the intended use is to treat or prevent disease or otherwise affect the structure or functions of the human body. Some examples are claims that products will restore hair growth, reduce cellulite, treat varicose veins, or revitalize cells.
> Consumer perception, which may be established through the product's reputation. This means asking why the consumer is buying it and what the consumer expects it to do.
> *Ingredients that may cause a product to be considered a drug because they have a well known (to the public and industry) therapeutic use.* An example is fluoride in toothpaste.


Not telling you not to make it or sell it, just be aware of how the law is applied. Here's the link for all the info: http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidancecomplianceregulatoryinformation/ucm074201.htm


----------



## Kalne

So, if our pine tar soap is considered a drug, what does that mean for us? Do we have to do something special with labeling? Wouldn't the same hold true for jewelweed soap? Or tea tree oil soap? I've made pine tar in the past and my dd really like it. I keep saying I'll make it again but it always goes to the bottom of the list. LOL


----------



## hsmomof4

Yeah, I dunno.


----------



## Caprine Beings

It is soap. Make no claims. Oatmeal in effect would be classified as a drug for its emulsifying agent, comfrey, nettle, any of them. But it is used in soap and the saponification process, though we would all like to believe contains some kind of propery, just does not make it through. Anything organic is molecularlly changed or killed. Just the way it is folks. Yes these things ADD to the soap and for sales appeal but really...its just soap. A good bar of soap will sell over a bar of soap that claims to do something and really doesn't anyday. Can you get some qualities from your additional ingredients? Sure, its still just soap.
Tam


----------



## hsmomof4

Yeah, that probably works, provided you don't do what I've seen some places, which is to not make any claims about the soap, but make claims about the ingredients and let the customers connect the dots. Giving them the dots in the first place, if you will, can be problematic.


----------



## Dorit

Thank you for all the excellent comments. Since I am so new at this, (still trying to find one recipe to work from) I think I will wait till I have more experience. The bar I bought worked great on my hair also, it may have been just real good soap that was brown....soap is soap, right LOL
If anyone would care to share a good basic recipe without expensive oils, I'd be grateful. I don't want to add fragrance but I do want to add what I have around, rosemary, mint, alfalfa, pellets, dehydrated veggies, etc Many thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Check the recipe section above. The walmart recipe is awesome!


----------



## MF-Alpines

Thanks, Stacey. Yes, I'm aware of the regs. Often, I skirt the issue and just say "soap cleans", but homemade soap is much nicer and better for your skin than the commercial soaps. It's like the scents. I know nothing about aromatherapy, yet people ask me all the time why I made this one or that one. I tell because "it sounded good" and let them make up their own minds.


----------



## SherrieC

Quick note here, when I was in Elkhart a customer told me her cousin was in Siberia, and that over there you either had head lice or were coming down with head lice, fact of life, everyone used Pine tar soap on their head to ward them off.


----------



## MF-Alpines

SherrieC said:


> Quick note here, when I was in Elkhart a customer told me her cousin was in Siberia, and that over there you either had head lice or were coming down with head lice, fact of life, everyone used Pine tar soap on their head to ward them off.


Interesting.


----------



## Anita Martin

Thought I'd revive this thread. I am getting ready to order some amber pine resin and am wondering how much of the stuff I need to use per pound of soap? Also, if I scent it with a "piney" smelling EO will it kill some of the "stinky"? 

Also, I see that pine tar is not the same thing as pine resin. Hmm. Where would I get pine tar that is useful for soap, or would the resin have the same qualities? I'm thinking the resin would at least smell more pleasant


----------



## Kalne

I was able to purchase pine tar at our local feed store. I think in the horse care section. I've only made soap with it once a long time ago and don't remember the quantity I used.


----------



## Anita Martin

Thanks Kathy,
I did find it today in our feed store but it had a big "not for human use" label on it.  I almost bought it anyway but I don't use anything like that on my horses feet, so decided to wait and research it a little more. Yeah, if that's what I'm supposed to use I might not want to make it in the house. I bet it's horrible!


----------



## a4patch

Anita, when you get this figured out let me know.


----------



## MF-Alpines

I use it at 14.5% of my total oils. I made the batch so it would accommodate a full can.


----------



## Anita Martin

Cindy, do you soap it as an oil? I mean if my batch calls for 192 oz of oils, would I sub out about 26 oz of oils and replace the oils with the pine tar, or just add 26 oz of pine tar to my batch of 192 oz? I know it will accelerate things so I don't want to add more than necessary.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Yes, I used it as an oil. My batch was 110 oz total, 16 oz of pine tar.

It smells like hell, but I do get a request now and then.


----------

